# DIY links



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

here is a link to some pretty cool DIY info. A lot of it has to do with catfishing, but still pretty cool.

http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38576


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

dude, you could not not even fix the leaks in free willy, so how you gonna fix anything else?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

HAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! Who are you? How you gonna clown on free willy?


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

my tacklebox floated out of free willy because there was so many leaks filling up the boat


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

First of all the only thing you ever brought was an ice chest. Secondly, free willy was a bad mutha. Thirdly, I dont care how many holes it had it was better than bank fishing and the reds didnt ever seem to mind. Besides we always had a live well. Just toss em in the floor of the boat.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

And give me some friggin rep so I wont be stuck on 0.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Greenie sent you way, It's a start!
GEd


----------

